# Canadian Government sponsored science.



## qst42know (Apr 10, 2011)

I bumped into this and had to share. My sides still hurt.

http://www.break.com/index/effect_of_drugs_and_alcohol_on_spider_webs.html


----------



## wrecker45 (Apr 10, 2011)

hey this is serious stuff. our government spends lots of tax dollars on these studys, :mrgreen:


----------



## shyknee (Apr 10, 2011)

you should see the one with the beaver. :mrgreen:


----------

